# Offshore out of Grand Isle La



## Fish Commander (Mar 26, 2014)

Bringing the new 37 Freeman down tomorrow fishing was incredible Last week. Lots of tuna started






showing up we're still catching wahoo grouper vermilion snapper and Almaco jacks. Inshore they're catching plenty redfish the speckle trout are still hit or miss but the Sheephead or everywhere.
Come on down have a good time the weather looks incredible this weekend.
www.fishcommander.com


----------

